# Honey Lozenge



## USP Healthcare Ltd (Nov 23, 2010)

SOS 

We need to find a good honey lozenge for the UK market. 
Can anyone help me ?

We are also looking to launch our brand into the US. Could anyone suggest a good national distributor and also a good packing facility ?

Thanks you


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

To get any help you might want to better define your terms and goals.
Aka: business plan. Your questions are to broad.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I would love to know how to make HONEY LOZENGE in modest quantities. They would sell well at markets. Anybody know? There seems to be nothing on this on this forum.


----------



## USP Healthcare Ltd (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Max, 
You need some pretty special equipment to make 100% honey lozenge. We can supply you direct from NZ. MOQ's 5000 units of 8 in a strip.
I am sure we could help you out with a smaller run to get started.

Andrew


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

As far as how to make it, you will need to investigate candy making.

If you may be looking for a honey candy to purchase, I can personally recommend a honey candy made by the Primrose Candy Co. in Chicago, Illinois, using USA produced honey. The candy has a thick outer shell with a softer chewy center. The plain honey version has a lovely true honey taste.

One source is http://www.groovycandies.com/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=100168

I have no interest in this product other than being a satsified customer. --DeeAnna


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

USP Healthcare Ltd said:


> SOS
> 
> We need to find a good honey lozenge for the UK market.
> Can anyone help me ?
> ...


first you are asking for someone that makes honey lozenges, then you state that you have honey lozenges to sell...sounds fishy to me :no:


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the offers and suggestions - we sell at a Farmers Market. All produce has to be grown locally.


----------

